# ESP Shinigami Custom V



## trv (Apr 15, 2008)

This has probably been posted before, but I did a search and nothing came up.

Anyway, today I was looking at the custom shop section of the ESP website and I saw this:






After a little searching a came across a bit more information...






Source: guitarnoize.com
_
ESP are well known for their crazy creations out of their Custom Shop but how about this one to kick off 2008! The Shinigami, it reminded me of the Masaki Kyomoto Special also from ESP. Unfortunately there are no details currently available for the Shinigami but I will update this post as and when information comes in.

UPDATE: Shinigami first appeared on the header bar of ESP Japan site in December. It was produced by the Craft House. The guitar is likely to retail at over $20,000!_


----------



## Mogwaii (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Apr 15, 2008)

^ 
+1


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmm. I can see it's appeal as a novelty. But not much else. 
What's the body made from?

Not my thing at all, especially at the price!


----------



## FYP666 (Apr 15, 2008)

Umm... It's... One of its kind..?


----------



## Trespass (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll admit, if I was a high end endorsee like Hammet, I would definitely have one made for me. Sans the skull in the middle. Instead I'd have useful pups.


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 15, 2008)

They should have made the heatstock all crazy like the body, looks out of place. Guitar art pfft!


----------



## dowenprs (Apr 15, 2008)

It's an art piece, not really meant to be played. As art it is pretty impressive. I dig it a lot, very cool.



Peace

Dan


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 15, 2008)

The work that had to go into making that is nuts. It's an art piece, not to play. Looks cool but it's not for me.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 15, 2008)

It was posted, for me it's a piece of art, looks cool, but what about playability


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 15, 2008)

as a Duncan whore. I wonder what the pickup is..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> It was posted, for me it's a piece of art, looks cool, but what about playability


looks like your arm would rest on the "shaft" of the scythe so in that way it look like it would be quite comfortable. I can't say I'm a big fan of this on though.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 15, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> What's the body made from?
> 
> Not my thing at all, especially at the price!



agathis....and bone!

most definitely not my thing, unless I'm gigging with my barbarian-themed band


----------



## mrp5150 (Apr 16, 2008)

That thing looks incredibly cool IMO. I imagine it sounds like shit though. It doesn't seem to be a guitar built for tone.


----------



## amonb (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't even like it as a piece of art... I prefer the look of the George Lynch "Mr Scary" guitar myself...


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 16, 2008)

I would customize it so the spike is removable....just to impale hardcore dancers.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 18, 2008)

20k?!?!?!?


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 18, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> 20k?!?!?!?


 
yeah you can get yourself a 7 string Fender strat for that price lol


----------



## Battousai (Apr 18, 2008)

stuff like this while looks erm.. lets say unique... cant even be called an art piece.. a guitar is meant to be played... hence the frets being accurately spaced, the original floyd rose machine heads, pickups volume knob. etc... 

if you want to make a piece of art make a sculpture or a painting . not something with working electronics wasted on a hunk of wood never meant to be played.

could you imagine how mad a lot of guys would be if this was a seven with an original floyd rose.. its bad enough you can barely find one but to see it on a showpiece guitar ... heh


* i hope i dont get flamed for saying this*


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 18, 2008)

Fire!!!!!!

Powermetal


----------



## cpnhowdy (Apr 19, 2008)

I was in the Shibuya Crafthouse the other day and one of the staff had the snake guitar also showed at Namm next to Shinigami. He said the snake took about a year to build and cost was I believe close to $30,000. If I remember correctly Shinigami was about that much too. I asked him if it was built for anyone famous and he said no. Just someone with a lot of money


----------



## Apophis (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ looks cool

any better quality pictures of that ??


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 19, 2008)

Seems like a bit of a waste of time to install a good bridge and do all the fretwork and whatnot on something thats never meant to be played. Leave art to artists and let Custom shop luthiers make guitars I say.

You can still make an instrument artistic and functional, bass luthiers espescially prove this with their work all the time.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 29, 2008)

trv said:


> This has probably been posted before, but I did a search and nothing came up.
> 
> Anyway, today I was looking at the custom shop section of the ESP website and I saw this:
> 
> ...



Soooo Pretty much 20,000 bucks for a guitar that looks silly and by the closer look, it seems like you'd feel even sillier playing it on stage unless you were Alice cooper or Gwar...


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2008)

That is wild. I kinda dig it.


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 4, 2008)

freakin amazing man, totally wild, the Shinigami is totally playable, they played it at Namm i think
what about micheal angelo batio's ambidextrous x-shaped guitar with the four original floyd roses, four necks, six pick ups, 24 tuners, freakin crazy!?!?!?!


----------



## Bigeeboo (May 6, 2008)

Battousai said:


> stuff like this while looks erm.. lets say unique... cant even be called an art piece.. a guitar is meant to be played... hence the frets being accurately spaced, the original floyd rose machine heads, pickups volume knob. etc...
> 
> if you want to make a piece of art make a sculpture or a painting . not something with working electronics wasted on a hunk of wood never meant to be played.
> 
> ...


 
I couldnt agree more ... I HATE the whole concept of it ... ANY guitar should be played, its a waste ... and not to mention this shits gonna hold up the ESP Custom shop even more


----------



## auxioluck (May 8, 2008)

I guess the good news is that know we know there is ONE custom ESP DIDN'T fuck up...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I guess the good news is that know we know there is ONE custom ESP DIDN'T fuck up...



The Scythe was supposed to be silver.


----------



## auxioluck (May 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The Scythe was supposed to be silver.



Well.....fuck. Shot down again.


----------



## Trespass (May 14, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The Scythe was supposed to be silver.


----------



## Groff (May 14, 2008)

Take away the Scythe and it would be badass


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2008)

don't see what everyones problem is with this thing. why not make a guitar a piece of art? gotta have a bit of a random experiment with guitars every once in a while to shake things up. just take a look at the JEM20TH lol good looking but crap sounding


----------

